# Tau rumour



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] BoLS Lounge said:


> These are the more reasonable rumors related to Tau that have been floating around the internet.
> 
> A new codex is in planning, likely slated for 2012, possibly 2011.
> 
> ...


Obviously take all this with a huge dose of salt as always. I do like the idea of the new codex containing more allies because it adds variety to the list.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Cool. I would love a new XV8, but I hope they don't completely re-work them, just fix the ankle problems. Why would they drop Shadowsun?

And the Broadsides need to be supplied with a dred base; the Terminator base is too small.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I for one wouldn't mind some more diversity in the Tau codex.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Good stuff
ill be annoyed due to the large number of crisis I own but I agree the ankles snapped alot especially on broadsides with the railguns
That sounds excellent to me
Though I think they will not get a full rework till end of this year start of next at best
I would like the new centaur model though Im a little worried at the lack of discussion of a rule rework on kroot
they need power weapons or rending


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Not enjoying the diversity - why would i want there to be other races than kroot? :grin:

In all seriousness, i'm glad that tau are getting an update, it's about time really.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I wonder whats going to happen to our favourite blue xenos after such a badass Tyranid Codex.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Sweet! Hope the new Codex is worth the wait. I am also excited about new Crisis Suits and Broadsides. I play a Farsight Enclave army and think that a mixing of old and new suits would really help the outcast theme.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Would be fun to see them able to use a limited number of imperial guard - to represent those that have gone over to the Tau....


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll just say that in order to keep up with the codex creep, they should be due about that time (with a newer ed in the next 3 years or so if history repeats like usual)


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Sadly, the model unavailability must only be in whatever country Lerra is in. I've just checked the US GW website and every item is still available. Also, if they were pulling the models in preparation for a new codex, it would be at most probably a month or two beforehand and we know the April release slot is BA.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

I like the crisis suits as they are, but sturdier ankles would be good - a lot of mine have ended up being stuck back together with pins drilled into them after a fall.

If they do it, I hope we get a few different arm and leg options so that we can have a bit more variety in poses. The current ball and socket joints at the hip/shoulder work fine, but some more and less bent arm and leg options would help to add a bit of variety (although would mean you needed to keep more of them on flying bases too...). If would be good to get some slightly more dynamic poses out of the box


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

Underground Heretic said:


> Sadly, the model unavailability must only be in whatever country Lerra is in. I've just checked the US GW website and every item is still available.


You know what else is still available, according to the GW website? All the Apocalypse army deals, like the Renegade Strike Force which I hoped to get. GW is to updating websites what GW is to updating something besides SPESS MEHRUNS! Check with your local store for more accurate information.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> A new codex is in planning, likely slated for 2012


So... the Mayans WERE right!


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

YAY! im glad that my fave little blueskins are getting an update. hopefully we can get some more options for dealing with CC.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would love to see the crisis and broadside suits go in the direction of the FW resins, with the rounder look too them. Those suits are so much more streamlined to me and seem to fit the whole anime theme they have going on far better than the boxes on legs we have now.

As for allies, unless they are armed with pulse rifles or are SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper, why would you want to replace Firewarriors with Gaurd or their equivalents?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

If they do remove Shadowsun from the list, I see the XV22 becoming a generic choice.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> If they do remove Shadowsun from the list, I see the XV22 becoming a generic choice.


that brings up a good point. thats what i love about tau, they constantly make new tech. so x22 being generic would be viable. IT also means that shadow sun might get a new suit, or the Third Spear expansion with a new commander....ans a new suit


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well i like the new allies prospect. Even though i running a Farsight Caste so there usuless to me, 

But i would want them to fix the rules though for an army going down the Farsight route and adopted a liking for CC. Since being part of the Farsight caste you would of thought they would have better CC rules than the rest of the Tau army. But i think thats expecting WAY too much.

But yeah the ankle thing is great. What i would like though is more HQ choices that arent Special Characters though. But i would like to see some Battlesuit models though that dont have the amoured head since i like the Tau heads. Even though i doubt it.

Including a Kroot Mer codex wouldnt be that bad either.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Loli said:


> Well i like the new allies prospect. Even though i running a Farsight Caste so there usuless to me,
> 
> But i would want them to fix the rules though for an army going down the Farsight route and adopted a liking for CC. Since being part of the Farsight caste you would of thought they would have better CC rules than the rest of the Tau army. But i think thats expecting WAY too much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

darktide said:


> The Farsight Enclave is geared mostly against Orks. They get preferred enemy against them so that is a bit of help in CC. I appreciate the frustration of using Farsight and the restrictions he put on an army. That's why I love using him! Makes me think how to better use my Fire Warriors and what is the best possible use for my 0-1 units like Broadsides and Pathfinders. Granted having a bad ass retinue of up to 7 Crisis suits does help things out


Yeah i know they get preffered enemy against them. But imo Farsight (while he may be dead, i hope not) the caste is still fighting on and i don't think that they would of restricted themselves to slaying Orcs. So i still think they should get better general CC rules. 

Although i dont see lack of aliens and what not as a restriction. Im not fussed either way since ive also ran a Kroot Merc army in the past, so regarding the restrictions i don see them as restrictions lol.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> If they do remove Shadowsun from the list, I see the XV22 becoming a generic choice.


Does that mean that we can have Ramb'O suits like in DoW? =D WOW!!! I always loved the idea of being a walking/sneaking/hopping weapons manufacturing plant.  Lets see if I remember correctly he had a TL-Heavy Flamer, Missle Pods (TL because he has two shoulders to put them on ), a prototype Railgun-thingee, jet pack, Bunny Ears of Detection and at least a 2+ armour save with a 5+ inv. save. And then you could buy drones for him. :grin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I think this Rumor is totally false.....Unless Gw runs out of other projects i would put the following before tau.

1)Necrons for the love of god
2)Dark Eldar...For the love of uh...Slaves?
3)Inquistion For the Love of BURNING Stuff
4)Eldar WE Need More Plastic KITS!

Also...Nice to see a female poster loli, besides Katie Drake.....And in some regards stella


----------



## WannabeKurt (Jan 19, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> I think this Rumor is totally false.....Unless Gw runs out of other projects i would put the following before tau.
> 
> 1)Necrons for the love of god
> 2)Dark Eldar...For the love of uh...Slaves?
> ...


Keep in mind, the OP said 2011 or 2012. Those three codexes you mentioned above might come before this one- just this one s getting whispers now.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> I think this Rumor is totally false.....Unless Gw runs out of other projects i would put the following before tau.
> 
> 1)Necrons for the love of god
> 2)Dark Eldar...For the love of uh...Slaves?
> ...


Yeah a Female Nid Zilla (atm, got more but Nid Zilla with the new dex is just a must have) player 

But yeah your probably right though it is fake, but we can hope. Since i want a Dark Eldar codex more than anything since if that got released i would totaly drop everything just to use that thing since im a huge fan of Succubus (not just the piece, the myths etc everythinhg about them). 

But even if it does turn out be fake (i hope not) we can still speculate


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Didnt think about that... maybe we will see the AFP and CIB in common use and the XV22 or some other suit would be useful though the CIB needs to be made strength 4 or its dead to me.

As for the rumour I reckon its more a response to the complaints about the crisis suits and hopefully the krootox that bastard is a horror to put togehter and the whispers of crisis battlesuit update have sparked off a codex rumour.

I reckon they will re release the crisis suit and broadside late in the year however it depends if they are doing a fantasy rework.... or it might be august time.

However necrons and dark eldar (i pray and pray and pray some more) will most definitely be before tau. I wouldnt be suprised if CSM was redone again before it as well considering the shambolic state of the current codex and the large number of ardent complaints. 

i think they will use the next update to introduce the possibility of guard mercanaries, though considering CSM dont have a cultist option it might not happen and they will move the fluff on probably killing off Shadowsun and making a new commander. I dont know anyone that uses her.




As for farsight... fuck knows


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> i think they will use the next update to introduce the possibility of guard mercanaries, though considering CSM dont have a cultist option it might not happen and they will move the fluff on probably killing off Shadowsun and making a new commander. I dont know anyone that uses her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they make Gue'la auxiliary a Codex choice. It would definitely give me incentive to finish my Guard up some more.

Not a big fan of Shadowsun. Her model is cool and I bought it just because it looks good.

Don't think they will get rid of Farsight. He gives folks the chance to play an off shoot army with some restrictions and some benefits. He has been around from the Tau's beginning and his story is pretty well laid out now.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

darktide said:


> I hope they make Gue'la auxiliary a Codex choice. It would definitely give me incentive to finish my Guard up some more.
> 
> Not a big fan of Shadowsun. Her model is cool and I bought it just because it looks good.
> 
> Don't think they will get rid of Farsight. He gives folks the chance to play an off shoot army with some restrictions and some benefits. He has been around from the Tau's beginning and his story is pretty well laid out now.


But how many of the other Codicies have had 'off-shot' armies? Very few, most of them just move a unit on the FOC. Prehaps Farsight makes Crisis Suits scoring? Only time will tell.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Kroot with Rending or Power Weapons? Let us know when you come back to the real world, ok? k:

I can see Kroot getting two or three of the following: improved armour save, Fleet, Furious Charge, Assault Weaponry, Move through Cover.

Pathfinders will hopefully get something to boost survivability, Stealth USR or Night-fighting rules or something.

New Battlesuits are good news, I do find the current models very flimsy for something that's supposed to be a cross between a Dreadnought and Terminators (but more high tech).

New Broadsides would also be excellent... whose idea was it to make their guns metal in the first place?? About 80% of the time I see them on the table, they're broken.

And the codex won't be for a long time, they're a perfectly competitive army right now as it stands.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I could see the rules for kroot being that they start with a basic statline but they might gain special rules for the amunt of enemies they eat. For example they might achieve furious charge or preferred enemy.

This fits in with their fluffy background which states that they kroot absorb some of the power of their fallen enemies and it fuses with their DNA.

I personally do not like the idea of these dog soldiers.

1. They sound rather mutated, a chaos relevant characteristic

2. They also might look too similar to kroot or kroot hounds

3. The tau already use one set of mercenaries (kroot) why add another set?

However I would like new crisis and broadside suits. Maybe they could add plastic pathfinders in their as well and maybe (this is extremely unlikely) add the kroot greater knarloc to the force. A monstrous creature sort of weapon would REALLY help the tau out in combat


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> I think this Rumor is totally false.....


y'see even if it is totally false at this moment, it may well end up becoming true given the timeline stated, 
I would hardly be surprised if we saw tau within the next two years


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You can see the tau being updated, along with the eldar because they have equipment or powers that use the target priority rules which no longer exist


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Kroot with Rending or Power Weapons? Let us know when you come back to the real world, ok? k:
> 
> I


What i meant by that was the shaper getting the ability to gain rending or a power weapon instead of the pulse rifle

obviously to get rending for such a cheap price cost would be extremely overpowered...but screw you aren't I allowed to dream of 20 kroot and 12 kroot hounds actually being able to beat 10 marines in combat

Yes to plastic pathfinders btw though I've just started using fire warriors with carbines


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

awsome news


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> What i meant by that was the shaper getting the ability to gain rending or a power weapon instead of the pulse rifle
> 
> obviously to get rending for such a cheap price cost would be extremely overpowered...but screw you aren't I allowed to dream of 20 kroot and 12 kroot hounds actually being able to beat 10 marines in combat


A Shaper with real weapon options is a fairly no-brainer, but if you can't win with 96 S4 attacks on the charge, nothing in a new codex will help you...


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

If each time they get a new ally... hypothetically, if there's a 10th edition, they'll have 7 or 8 different auxiliaries to choose from (8 I think but I can't be arsed to think it through properly).


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Loli said:


> Well i like the new allies prospect. Even though i running a Farsight Caste so there usuless to me,
> 
> But i would want them to fix the rules though for an army going down the Farsight route and adopted a liking for CC. Since being part of the Farsight caste you would of thought they would have better CC rules than the rest of the Tau army. But i think thats expecting WAY too much.
> 
> ...


Say that to guard players with rending and outflank. (penal troops) The tau just might get some close combat viability IF they get a new codex. 

*Will read the rest of the thread later Snowboarding>forum =D


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> obviously to get rending for such a cheap price cost would be extremely overpowered...but screw you aren't I allowed to dream of 20 kroot and 12 kroot hounds actually being able to beat 10 marines in combat


No, No you are not.....Kroot DO explode funny though k:

If the tau need anything its another troop choice.....two is just lameee


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

darktide said:


> I hope they make Gue'la auxiliary a Codex choice. It would definitely give me incentive to finish my Guard up some more.


I dont think the Gue'la... I'm trying to think how to pronounce that... are going to hit codex pages in the forseeable future. They are portrayed in the fluff as fairly rare (as far as I know) and mixing guard and tau in apoc fits the flavor of the occurance well enoughf.



Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> But how many of the other Codicies have had 'off-shot' armies? Very few, most of them just move a unit on the FOC. Prehaps Farsight makes Crisis Suits scoring? Only time will tell.


Can you say "*Dear GAWD no, terminators is bad enoughf!!**!*"?


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> I dont think the Gue'la... I'm trying to think how to pronounce that...[/B]*!*"?


I think it's supposed to be something like Gorilla. The Eldar call humans Mon'keigh like monkey, therefore I think that's the way it should be pronounced.


----------



## Blind (Jan 24, 2010)

What about leadership stats? Don't they seem kinda low overall, or is that just me?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Blind said:


> What about leadership stats? Don't they seem kinda low overall, or is that just me?


that's the point lol! you need an hq to keep them from running the tau are natural cowards.:taunt:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

darktide said:


> I think it's supposed to be something like Gorilla. The Eldar call humans Mon'keigh like monkey, therefore I think that's the way it should be pronounced.


Y'know, thats a good point... and I had never made the conection between Mon'keigh and monkey!


----------



## Blind (Jan 24, 2010)

We are all a little more informed now, smart Mon'Keigh we got here lol. 

Just for the sport of it, what do you specifically want the new suits to look like? 
Imo a tun off of the xv22 made a little more armored would be a cool xv8 look


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would like the idea of another new prototype suit-perhaps the XV81,84 or 89 ones done by forge world


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

I would like to to see the suits take more of a turn toward the new XV-9 style. A bit more of an aggressive styling. If nothing else I would at least like to have the option of how the legs and arms go together. Maybe even be able to reposition the jet pack so it can look more like wings. Something between what they are now and either a Valkyrie from Macross or the Police Labor from Patlabor would be outstanding.

I am NOT a fan of the egg look that the current stealth suits have. I saw those models and decided to buy up every old stealth suit I could find. Explains why I have over 30 at last count. The Shadow Sun XV-22 style isn't bad but I don't like the dome head.

The suits aren't bad, however, the ankles need to be fixed and more posing options would be great.


----------



## Blind (Jan 24, 2010)

A great look I think would be a sort of merge between the xv-22 suit and the new xv-9 hazard, more substancial in the limbs (specifically legs for modelings sake!) and the aggressive look as Darktide said. I liked the fact that it seemed to go a little more aggressive than the previous tau's conservative designs and can be reflected as they further expand and must adapt to ever harsher fights. 
I would find it interesting to see a new broadside-ish unit like a heavy derivative that stands on four legs with the guns mounted on the back or shoulders, very different design but from a technological standpoint not necessarily out of Tau's reach or ways.


----------



## groffus (Feb 23, 2009)

I look forward to a new codex. I would really like to see some more heavy weapons, and a bit more of variety


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

One suit option that would be nice for them to give is the Photonic Dischargers like the ones used by the XV-9 Hazard Suits. It's a way to give Crisis suits a defensive grenade. I know some folk may boo and hiss at this option, however, anyone who plays Tau knows that while Crisis suits may not be horrid at CC anything that gets into them usually has them beat in weapon skill and Initiative already. Charges bonuses just seal the deal and make the combat a bit more one sided from my experience.

Another option would to give Crisis suits a +1 to WS compared to how they are now. I mean these guys are supposed to be Veterans of the Tau Expansion Campaigns! Not fresh recruits into the ways of war.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

darktide said:


> Another option would to give Crisis suits a +1 to WS compared to how they are now. I mean these guys are supposed to be Veterans of the Tau Expansion Campaigns! Not fresh recruits into the ways of war.


But remember, they are veterans of shooting and fire fights, not combat. If they are easy to kill in combat, it would be hard for them to get experience in said combat


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

I understand that but a WS 2 for a basic ELITE?! That is where my complaint comes from. I'll still play them as my main army because I do like the background. Just wish that I didn't have to take HQ to a WS 3 or better!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> But remember, they are veterans of shooting and fire fights, not combat. If they are easy to kill in combat, it would be hard for them to get experience in said combat


The fact is that the 'Vre rank models in the Tau army indeed have WS3 I3 (ace shooters, uuh, wtf?), but still only BS3(right....), this is totally smoked.

Im still very confused over the fact that the Tau army has 1 unit with BS4, and that 1 unit is a bodyguard for the Etherals. One would clearly suspect that it would be the best of all possible ways for the Greater Good to put those elite soldiers in the Battlesuits, right? Combined with the "keep the spiritual leader away from combat for the Greater Good idea"....



Im quite sure that when the next Tau Codex finally shows up its going to present quite a number of changes to the army. Tau has never had a codex that "has been allowed to be dangerous" (this has been the "general way" of all 3d and 4th ed Codices, just like 6th ed WHFB armylists), something that now is shunned again, thankfully. I have personally liked all 5th ed 40k Codices so far, and have a big faith in the Development teams direction of the game right now.
When the day of the new Codex comes, in a few years or so, Im quite sure Im going to like it


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope they'll come out with some Demirug models. Sounds pretty nice, that'll be around when I get my Tau army started if I get the 3rd Company finished by then.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

To be fair tau don't need much of an update as fair as rule wise, just a few minor tweaks. Ethereals need to be worth taking again atm their not only a waste of points but a liability. I think troop wise the tau are fine SMs only have 2 troops and no one seems to mind that but from a fluff wise fire warriors are the core of the army and kroot the most common ally. pathfinders should lose the devilfish. I can see the XX-22 becoming a commander upgrade. I would like to see the Knarlock (sp) being in the codex and possibly a rework of the skyray, its a bit of an anomoly as it can only fire 6 missiles whole game potentially all in the same turn


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't mind the old battlesuits, I usually convert them anyways and make them flying and bend their legs so the ankle problem isn't really a problem....

the broadsides though are a real pain in the ass, since I can't pose them flying the ankles ARE a real problem.


----------



## Zezema535 (Feb 11, 2010)

i think tau should be tau and kroot hould be kroot. they look all wrong together. one are blue skinned tech freaks and the other are green lizard savages. FTF!


----------



## Zezema535 (Feb 11, 2010)

i think tau should be tau and kroot should be kroot. they look all wrong together. one are blue skinned tech freaks and the other are green lizard savages. FTF!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think they complement eachother well. you have the low tech savages serving the high tech. The centaur like models could add a whole new dimension to gaming for tau.... sounds great


----------



## PurePwnage (Feb 19, 2010)

with a new codex the ethereal better be getting an upgrade. it would have to be the worst hq unit in the game


----------



## Predator850 (Feb 28, 2010)

I look forward to the new diversity that maight be in the next Tau codex as Tau have really only one tactic - long range as Even crisis suits can not old up in Close Combat

_____________________________________________


Click me and the Dark Gods will reward you!

________________________________-

For the Greater Good + Blood For the Blood God


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

All Tau should be BS 4. All Kroot should have a 5+ save. The Etherial should be made more Bad Ass in attacking but remain vunerable to return attacks, give him a WS 6 and Int 5 with 4 attacks at Str 3 with PW, allow him to grant any unit he joins Furious Charge, and make his Honor Guard with BS 5. That be viable.


----------



## saalkin (Jul 31, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> All Tau should be BS 4. All Kroot should have a 5+ save. The Etherial should be made more Bad Ass in attacking but remain vunerable to return attacks, give him a WS 6 and Int 5 with 4 attacks at Str 3 with PW, allow him to grant any unit he joins Furious Charge, and make his Honor Guard with BS 5. That be viable.


Holy shit no. I'm glad you aren't a designer.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> All Tau should be BS 4. All Kroot should have a 5+ save. The Etherial should be made more Bad Ass in attacking but remain vunerable to return attacks, give him a WS 6 and Int 5 with 4 attacks at Str 3 with PW, allow him to grant any unit he joins Furious Charge, and make his Honor Guard with BS 5. That be viable.


This is a patented BAD idea. Upgrading some elite units to BS4 and making allies more viable is what's needed not another overpowered 'dex.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

He has made some main points of improvement. I mean tau shooting is not actually that deadly to someone who does not play them. They are just as bad as guard and have nowhere near the quantity of firepower they pump out. Instead making them BS4 would make the tau extremely feared in shooting. As it should be since they are supposed to be the best shooting army actually give them the chance to..


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Why not make kroot WS 5 BS4 S4 T 4 W 1 A 1 LD8 5+ save? :biggrin:

That'd make me happy. Also, make those fucking greater knarlocs into monstrous creatures! (and include them in the dex). Normal knarloc riders should be included in the dex and should get the +1 attack from their kroot rifles which the forgeworld faq took off them :angry:. So yeah, power up kroot lots and give me some kroot hounds/ox that are made of plastic!


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

I dont agree with bs4 - giving that to tau would not make them "the best shooty army" it would just make them so good they would PULVERISE EVERYTHING at distance, instead bs3 makes tau player use special abilities and stuff to compensate.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

MyI)arkness said:


> I dont agree with bs4 - giving that to tau would not make them "the best shooty army" it would just make them so good they would PULVERISE EVERYTHING at distance, instead bs3 makes tau player use special abilities and stuff to compensate.


Which completely fits with their fluff. I see the need for only a few select elites like crisis suits to get BS4. Normal Tau use markerlights and other such aids.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Keeping them at BS3 with a targeting upgrade for all units (Tau only) to BS4 for a modest amount of points would bring more balance and match the fluff better. They are supposed to be very shooty and by costing points it would better reflect the availability of the targeting technology. They are not supposed to be good in CC so upping that aspect is not a good idea as the Tau compensate with technology.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

One other option would be if they increased the range of rapid fire for them. Make it half the range that they can normally shoot at. It makes sense as that is what everyone else with Rapid Fire has. 

I do think that Battlesuits should be increased to a a basic BS of 4. I mean these guys are the hardened Veterans of Expansion Campaigns not some jumped up schmuck who got to be an officer just because his daddy is a Planetary Governor.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

marcch said:


> Keeping them at BS3 with a targeting upgrade for all units (Tau only) to BS4 for a modest amount of points would bring more balance and match the fluff better. They are supposed to be very shooty and by costing points it would better reflect the availability of the targeting technology. They are not supposed to be good in CC so upping that aspect is not a good idea as the Tau compensate with technology.


Don't they already have Markerlights which can be used to increase thier BS to 4 or 5?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah but the unit originally firing gains no benefit from this..

I agree that those who are of a certain rank should get BS4 as standard


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Seeing as many of the newer codices are going more character based I wouldn't be surprised if they'd have a character that would up the WS or STR of a unit they joined, Or a BS improving bubble or cover ignoring ability or something like that.... 5th ed codices are basically character-hammer so I wouldn't be too surprised about that stuff being serious contenders....


----------

